# Wilderness Responder/Search and Rescue experience?



## salxtina (Jul 18, 2016)

I've wanted to get Wilderness First Responder training for a while but the courses are **expensive** a.f.... Wondering if any Search And Rescue teams will train you if you volunteer with them? The ones I looked up around here (NH) seem to want you to be an EMT already, basically. Anybody ever worked with a group like this?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 18, 2016)

Was SOLO in NH one of the schools? Last I remember, they were able to process pell grants by processing the grants through a local college. There was still an out of pocket expense for administration costs for this as well per college credit. I was trying to utilize an unemployment grant for changing careers but really I jut wanted to get certified for me. I just wanted to try to use the gubamnets money to extend my UE benefits & do some training that I liked.

Dont let school get in the way of your education. 

Good luck


----------



## Mankini (Jul 18, 2016)

salxtina said:


> I've wanted to get Wilderness First Responder training for a while but the courses are **expensive** a.f.... Wondering if any Search And Rescue teams will train you if you volunteer with them? The ones I looked up around here (NH) seem to want you to be an EMT already, basically. Anybody ever worked with a group like this?


Southwest conservation corps in durango and salida colorado will get you your wfr. i think any of the major conservation corps will.


----------



## salxtina (Jul 19, 2016)

Solid! Thanks for the info!


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Jul 20, 2016)

AMC camp noble view Russell, MA
I paid like $1,300 for the solo courses and wilderness first responder it was two weeks and they let you stay in a tent if you want or lodging but that's more cash this was in 1999


----------

